# Heenan + Froude



## Flyingsod (Jul 11, 2013)

Frank Mc said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Was wondering if any of you heard of Heenan + Froude....
> 
> ...


Sounds like a magnetic clutch. I've not heard of the brand you mentioned though. They still have some usefulness. Not having a physical connection between motor and load can save some mangled equipment when there is high inertia potential.

Sent from my C6725 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I know they are a UK based engineering company from way back, they invented the hydraulic dynamometer.


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

i still a lot of magnetic clutches but here they use torspec brand. In some applications it is better to use that. Since motor is always at full speed you can give torque boost while accelerating the load. Control box is very small even for big motors since you only control magnetic field.


----------

